# Question on Smoking Whole Head of Garlic



## mike49107 (Jul 17, 2018)

I used to take a whole head of garlic, cut the top off (just enough to expose the cloves) and drizzle olive oil and sprinkle with salt, pepper, or whatever spices/herbs paired well with the meat I was grilling, usually a nice thick steak.  I would then wrap in foil and grill long enough to soften the garlic.  When everything came off of the grill, I would squeeze the garlic (which is now more of a paste) on rub it directly on the steaks.

I would really like to try the same thing in the smoker.  But, will it take on enough smoke with all the skin/paper still on it?  Obviously, I wouldn't be wrapping it in foil on the smoker.  How long do you think it would take running at 225°?  I thinking probably around 2-3 hours?  I don't think at that temperature you could really over cook it, could you?


----------



## Binford 6100 (Aug 10, 2018)

whenever I roasted garlic it was hotter, 425-450, I think that it would take forever to get it to cook down into a paste.

did you just try it?
 garlic is dirt cheap, like three for a couple bucks, I would just try it can report back.


----------



## mike49107 (Aug 10, 2018)

Binford 6100 said:


> did you just try it?



No, I haven't tried it yet.  I'm planning to smoke a chucky on Sunday.  If I can remember to throw one on, I'll let you know what the outcome is.


----------



## myownidaho (Aug 10, 2018)

I roast garlic at 350 for 20 minutes. Adjust accordingly and you should be able to get some smoke on it before it softens up.


----------



## eazybreezy02 (Feb 2, 2019)

I'm trying something new to me. I've peeled and smashed a bunch of fresh garlic cloves (proud to say that I grew) and put them in a makeshift cheesecloth sack. I've hung the bundle in with my fresh cured ham and doing it altogether at about 150F with cherry wood. I'll do the ham for about 6-8 hours smoke, the garlic maybe 2 hours? Then I'll take the garlic out at that point. Wondering if it will work and be tasty to then run the cloves through a food processor with a bit of olive oil? This is the setup:


----------



## mike243 (Feb 3, 2019)

I take the whole cloves and cut slits in the beef and push them out of sight,never smoked whole cloves by them selfs but might cool them then into a container of olive oil to store,pour a little oil off to cook with then add a little back in ,get double duty from them


----------

